# House for sale with land



## Alrhios (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi 

Didn't realise I couldn't explain the ad on here.
Does anyone know a good place to advertise property for sale in the Saraburi area?
My dad has a house for sale
Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

For foreigners try Thailand Classified Ads | BahtSOLD.com | Ads for 4th Jul 2010 | Page 1 or for thais ?????????? ??????????? ???????????? ?????????????? ecommerce ????? ???????? PantipMarket.com


----------



## Alrhios (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi
Thank you, ill give that a try. He doesnt own a computer and coudlnt work one anyway.
Its difficult when Im half way around the world though!
Thanks again,


----------

